# Windshield Cards?



## Bucky T (Feb 1, 2016)

I received an accidental email from the DNR today stating something about windshield cards??

First, I am familiar with this method.  The state of Illinois requires people to go online and sign in and print a windshield card for whatever WMA you are hunting.  You have to state what species, dates, and section of the WMA you are hunting at that particular time, and display it on your windshield...

Then....  After your hunt, you have to go back online and fill out a "hunt report", stating what animals you saw and if you killed anything or not.  If you don't fill out the hunt report and submit it, you will be black balled from hunting Illinois's WMA's the next season.

Is Georgia about to go down this path?? 

I see good and bad.  It's honestly a pain in the butt to go online and fill all this out..., print the card, display it, go back online, fill out the hunt report, submit....  The good, more info the WRD can use to help better hunting experiences on Georgia's public land.


----------



## mattech (Feb 4, 2016)

I was duck hunting Mississippi a few weeks ago for ducks and they had the same thing. They also has these stations all over the place aonit made it easy to get the cards and dropp them off. Every Ga wma I have been on only has one check sign in board. That would make it a pain if you had to go to that one spot before and after every club. Especially some of the massive wma lands. It could take 20-30 minutes of extra driving.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Feb 5, 2016)

Its just like the sign in and sign out for small game on our WMA-s now. What a pain, half the time you can't find the check station, then once you sign in you have go back to the Check station and sign out a squirrel or rabbit. I believe it is designed to make it as difficult a possible for hunters to discourage us and future generations from bothering to try to hunt. It would not surprise me if they had us go to a windshield card system. My big question for all of the regulation/policy boys/gate lockers, is are you harassing the other forest users like this (equestrians, ATV users, Bird watchers, hikers, and Geo cache enthusiasts) or is it just the hunters you feel the need to harass and regulate to death?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 5, 2016)

Meat Hunter said:


> Its just like the sign in and sign out for small game on our WMA-s now. What a pain, half the time you can't find the check station, then once you sign in you have go back to the Check station and sign out a squirrel or rabbit. I believe it is designed to make it as difficult a possible for hunters to discourage us and future generations from bothering to try to hunt. It would not surprise me if they had us go to a windshield card system. My big question for all of the regulation/policy boys/gate lockers, is are you harassing the other forest users like this (equestrians, ATV users, Bird watchers, hikers, and Geo cache enthusiasts) or is it just the hunters you feel the need to harass and regulate to death?




The sign-in/out of game definitely needs to be available on-line. West Point WMA is split by the river and to get to the check in from the other side is a good 30+ minutes. 

They already have general sign-in/out and I don't see it being very hard to add a way to signing out game.


----------



## Shipwrecked (Feb 22, 2016)

*No computer*

It bothers me that a hunter would have to have access to a computer on a daily basis.  This is ridiculous if a hunter is camping for a weekend or longer or is just not into computers and being connected.


----------

